# Stört WLAN mein LAN?



## Redsupp (10. Februar 2015)

*Stört WLAN mein LAN?*

Hi Leute!

Mein Bruder hatte gemeint, dass WLAN mein LAN stören kann. stimmt das?
Folgende Situation: 2000er Leitung, FritzBox Fon Wlan 7050. Da die LAN-Plätze alle belegt sind (Xbox One, D-Lan und eins geht iwie zur Buchse (fragt mich nicht wie das alles verkabelt wurde) muss ich meinen Laptop und den meiner Schwester sowieso Smartphones über WLAN laufen lassen. Weitere LAN-Buchsen wären natürlich prima, aber ich trau mich nicht an der Verkabelung herumzumachen, bin froh wenns funktioniert 

Was ist eure Meinung dazu? Die FritzBox hat auch schon einige Jahre aufm Buckel

Edit: mit 2000er Leitung mein ich nicht 2000 mb/s  Sondern 2mb/s glaub ich zumindest.. Download habe ich max. 240 kb/s. langsam also!


----------



## wooty1337 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stört WLAN mein LAN?*

Es stört deine Verbindung, wenn zu viele Geräte gleichzeitig aufs Netz zugreifen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Smartphones permanent im Netz sind. Dazu kommen noch 2 PCs/Laptops.... Da geht der 2000er Leitung schnell die Puste aus. Die XBOX kannst du übrigens getrost übers WLAN laufen lassen.


----------



## Redsupp (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stört WLAN mein LAN?*

Ich kann entweder meinen Laptop oder meine Xbox über WLAN laufen lassen. ich dachte mir über LAN kann ich eben besser/schneller online zocken.
Ja die Smartphones sind permanent angemeldet, aber da kann ich ja nicht viel dagegen machen. Geht die Puste aus, weil die Leitung zu klein ist (könnte man nichts machen) oder wegen der Art der Verbindung?


----------



## keinnick (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stört WLAN mein LAN?*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Ich kann entweder meinen Laptop oder meine Xbox über WLAN laufen lassen. ich dachte mir über LAN kann ich eben besser/schneller online zocken.
> Ja die Smartphones sind permanent angemeldet, aber da kann ich ja nicht viel dagegen machen. Geht die Puste aus, weil die Leitung zu klein ist (könnte man nichts machen) oder wegen der Art der Verbindung?



Die Puste geht aus, weil die Leitung einfach zu wenig Bandbreite für so viele Teilnehmer hat. Da kannst Du nicht viel machen. Das Ergebnis wäre das gleiche wenn Du sämtliche Smartphones etc. via LAN-Kabel statt WLAN anklemmen würdest (was natürlich nicht geht )


----------



## Redsupp (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stört WLAN mein LAN?*

Genau das wollte ich wissen danke!  Also bleibt mir soweit nichts anderes übrig als auf den Breitbandausbau zu warten.

Macht es dann mehr Sinn die One oder den Laptop über LAN zu betreiben? (geht nur einer)


----------



## Fronobulax (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stört WLAN mein LAN?*

Das ändert glaube ich auch nichts, die Bandbreite des WLANs übersteigt die zu Verfügung stehende Internet-Bandbreite meistens deutlich.


----------



## Redsupp (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stört WLAN mein LAN?*

Okay dann betreib ich den Laptop übers Wlan und die Box über LAN. Macht ja auch Sinn von der Mobilität her.


----------



## Redsupp (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stört WLAN mein LAN?*

Nur mal Interessehalber, welche Bandbreite hat denn mein Wlan? Ich sollte im laufe des nächsten Jahres ein besseres Internet bekommen (die rede ist von 30-50 mbit). Sollte ich dann meine internetanlage neu aufsetzen?


----------



## wooty1337 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stört WLAN mein LAN?*

Der Router kann glaub ich bis 28 Mbit WLAN und 100 MBit Kabel. Wenn du dir aber anstatt DSL dann Glasfaser holst brauchst du eh ein neues Gerät.


----------



## Redsupp (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stört WLAN mein LAN?*

Das steht alles noch in den Sternen leider. Aber dann fahr ich mit dem Router wohl erstmal gut  danke


----------



## keinnick (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stört WLAN mein LAN?*

Schneller als Dein Anschluss ist das WLAN allemal  

(ich kenne das, ich bin auch jahrelang mit DSL 3000 rumgegurkt )


----------

